# I need help with mating ghosts.



## pedro92 (Jul 24, 2008)

I tried last night with Ricks method. The male jumped on and tried connecting but couldnt connect. I tried again this morning and same thing happened. Im trying again but he wont even jump on. What am i doing wrong

Male molted to adult on- 6/20

Female molted to adult on- 6/30

Any videos on how to do this. Is someone available to video chat to show me how.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 24, 2008)

I need to bump this its kinda important. lol


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 24, 2008)

theyll do it wen they are ready. just try in a couple of more days.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 24, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> theyll do it wen they are ready. just try in a couple of more days.


But thats the problem the male got on the female and tried connecting and couldnt. Is this a big problem or doesnt really amtter


----------



## mrblue (Jul 24, 2008)

when you say he tried to connect, didnt, and then you tried again the next morning, do you mean you removed him? because if so, i would say just give him more time. they dont just horse it in first time, usually you will see the male bend his tip round, probing about trying to find the right spot, and then stopping and shifting around a bit to get into better position etc etc etc. he will get there in the end if you leave them to it (preferably overnight, the times i have mated this species they have always mated during the night). just be sure they are both well fed and have surplus food in the container just in case. even if you dont want to leave them together overnight, at least leave him on a little longer next time he jumps on and gives it a go. if he jumps off of his own accord then i guess thats different. maybe next time he jumps on give them a bit of privacy for a while.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been trying for over a month. With three different males. I'm having the same trouble as you.

My previous males (all gone) mounted, tried to connect, never made it, or just ran for thier lifes. My one male I have now has mounted the female about, let's say ten times that I've seen. No connection. He had mounted her last night, I checked this morning before I left for work, still no connection. :mellow:


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 24, 2008)

I basically have the same question as Mr. Blue, did you remove the male before the morning?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 24, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I basically have the same question as Mr. Blue, did you remove the male before the morning?


i didnt, i didnt have to. cos my male didnt hesitate to jump on the female and connect in the first 5 mins. :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 24, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I basically have the same question as Mr. Blue, did you remove the male before the morning?


Yes I removed him I',m out of house flies and dont wanna take the chance of them cannibalising.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 24, 2008)

Then he didn't have enough time to mate. Get some more houseflies, or other feeder food and try again in a week or so.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 24, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Then he didn't have enough time to mate. Get some more houseflies, or other feeder food and try again in a week or so.


I went into town so right before i left i got him on top of the female and put them in my dark closet. I came home and they are finally mating. When should i expect ooths to start popping out?


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 25, 2008)

They finished mating it took about 2 hours. Is this good. Should i remate her? He was completely off her and the end of her abdomen was open like something was in there.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 25, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> the end of her abdomen was open like something was in there.


This is the sign of a successful mating.


----------



## mrblue (Jul 25, 2008)

as we thought, you just needed to leave the poor boy some time to straighten things out!  also you mentioned the dark closet... i mentioned that every time i bred this species they have mated in the dark overnight. has anyone else experienced this? would it be safe to say they prefer to do it at night?

as for when the ootheca will be laid, it probably depends on a number of things (amount of food, suitabilty of laying spots, age when mated, and probably others) as some people will say "she will lay when she is ready" and that it can take weeks. however whenever i have mated mantids, they always lay the first fertile oothecae within 3 days of mating. but this is no guide, just my personal experience. my female laid ootheca every week (the first few dates were 03/05, 08/05, 16/05, 25/06, so on average every 7 days or so. after this the food reduced and she began to lay less frequently) with a good supply of food and twigs. my first 3 oothecae hatched after 30, 30 and 34 days incubating respectively (at daytime temps of around 30C, falling to around 22/23C at night). hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats. Unlike you, I'm still having trouble with mine. The male mounted the female again, but he's been on her for 30+ hours and no connection. He's tried a couple times, but I think he just can't get it right.

I'm gonna try the dark closet thing. Hopefully they mate. I won't be here to check up on them for two days.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 25, 2008)

mrblue said:


> also you mentioned the dark closet... i mentioned that every time i bred this species they have mated in the dark overnight. has anyone else experienced this? would it be safe to say they prefer to do it at night?


Same here.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 25, 2008)

mrblue said:


> as we thought, you just needed to leave the poor boy some time to straighten things out!  also you mentioned the dark closet... i mentioned that every time i bred this species they have mated in the dark overnight. has anyone else experienced this? would it be safe to say they prefer to do it at night?


I dont know if they only do it in dark, but it may be a helping factor. I just put them in there just in case


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I dont know if they only do it in dark, but it may be a helping factor. I just put them in there just in case


they want it to keep it private.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 25, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> they want it to keep it private.


On my next pair I will setup a candle light dinner along with soothing music to top it off.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> On my next pair I will setup a candle light dinner along with soothing music to top it off.


cute. dont forget to hire an violin player.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 25, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> cute. dont forget to hire an violin player.


You mean a violin playing Violin Mantis?  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> You mean a violin playing Violin Mantis?  :lol:


haha that can work


----------

